# Is there a vinyl wrap for the cruze?



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Is there a vinyl wrap out there for the cruze vehicles? I was looking for a silver wrap and then of course the black rims! I'm sure it's a expensive but I was curious if anyone has it on their car and would he willing to share photos. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Most Vinyl wraps for full cars are custom. Not sure you will find a kit.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hmm... After some research it's looking to be like that. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep, they usually order X amount of feet on a roll and have someone do it. One of the guys in my shop had his black M5 E60 wrapped pearl white and it came out nice.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

There is a vinyl shop close to my house. I will practice on my emblems I think to see how that goes. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not saying you couldn't do it, it takes time and lots of money if you get legit 3M vinyl to work with. If you are going to learn you will need to over order the vinyl to finish the job. I would price out the vinyl and a shop doing it. Remember a 3 minute YouTube video is going to be showing a professional who does this everyday so don't watch it 4 times and think you got it down pat. The 1st time my buddys car was wrapped, the wheel wells still had tire shine and burnt rubber so the ends didn't stick well. he also had some chips in the paint that the vinyl sunk into instead of just covering over it smoothly.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah I was watching some last night and was amazed at some of those jobs! Not often I see the wraps on cars near me. Stopping at a shop today to get some scraps so I can practice.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm not sure if you are a fan of dipping but I have seen nice stuff done with that vs vinyl... at least it is cheap to try and if you do like the way it looks and want vinyl then you will already have the specs and can spend the money wisely.


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

It really depends how well you want your car to be vinyl wrapped

A DIY job can cost $500-$1000 depending on which materials you go with

I've seen professional jobs go for $3-5K depending on the size of the vehicle and the amount of detail needed

Nick C.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Where are you located? 10 minutes from me is http://www.wrapitupgraphics.com . Not bad prices for printed graphics, imagine solid color would be a little cheaper.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

My Sonic was partially wrapped. Custom checker, fender stripes, CF wrap on the hood, mirrors and wings.

$700 from a local shop. An entire car done by them starts at $2k. If cost is a factor:

Metro Restyling - Carbon Fiber Vinyl - Camo - Car Wrap Vinyl

Metro Restyling sells vinyl wrap in bulk. Most cars will take a 45' roll to wrap. You don't need a professional to wrap your car, you just need time. Sure, if you want your car transformed in 1 day, the only way to do it is a professional. BUT... If you get a buddy to help you, and you do 1 to 2 panels a day, you can have everything wrapped and looking good in a week or 2. Start with easy surfaces, and move up to harder surfaces on separate days.

The roof is the easiest. One big sheet. Need to remove the antenna and your ditch molding. Move to the hood/trunk. Fenders, then doors. Rear bumper shouldn't be too bad. Front bumper you'll need so major help. 

3M is not the be all end all for vinyl either. Metro sells their own in house brand that is just as good. Stay away from ebay and Chinese supplied vinyl and you'll do great!


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> My Sonic was partially wrapped. Custom checker, fender stripes, CF wrap on the hood, mirrors and wings.
> 
> $700 from a local shop. An entire car done by them starts at $2k. If cost is a factor:
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that Metro sold 3M Vinyl...hmmm


Nick C.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hmm... Yeah I figured it would be expensive. Surprisingly there are alot of shops here around me in Michigan. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Diode Dynamics said:


> It really depends how well you want your car to be vinyl wrapped
> 
> A DIY job can cost $500-$1000 depending on which materials you go with
> 
> ...


This is not a DIY thing at all, it is super hard! My shop we would charge you 3k with roof.

What wrap mat


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> 3M is not the be all end all for vinyl either. Metro sells their own in house brand that is just as good. Stay away from ebay and Chinese supplied vinyl and you'll do great!


There are tons of wrap material brands. I am a 3M dealer and I prefer to work with avery supreme wrap but thats just me, however the 3M is the best product for the end user.


----------



## CruzeGirl25 (Jul 20, 2014)

My friend owns an auto body shop & he said it would be A LOT cheaper and look better if you just paid to have the car painted. I looked online and i couldd't find a wrap for the cruze even 3M doesn't sell in the US for some reason?! I'm not sure where you are from but i could ask my friend how much it would be so you have a general idea of the difference


http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_EU/3MGraphics/GraphicSolutions/Support/WhereToBuy/


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

tcruze94 said:


> Hmm... Yeah I figured it would be expensive. Surprisingly there are alot of shops here around me in Michigan.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Somebody has to do all those cool prototype wraps for Ford and GM 

Nick C.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Diode Dynamics said:


> Somebody has to do all those cool prototype wraps for Ford and GM
> 
> Nick C.


Good point! I don't know that anyone would tell me who does them... I'm not connected with my upper management at GM yet to be able to figure it out. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeGirl25 (Jul 20, 2014)

Most of the time body shops do the promo wraps... my friend that im talking about did the wrap for Monster Energy here in st. louis


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

I could name almost every vinyl wrapping shop here in town FWIW

There are some you definitely want to avoid

Nick C.


----------

